# random enough? :)



## hellize (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello,

Just an uber-extra-maxi random cutter for today


----------



## RonB (Nov 27, 2017)

Great lookin' knife. How did you get Santa's face in the first side?

Ron


----------



## hellize (Nov 27, 2017)

RonB said:


> Great lookin' knife. How did you get Santa's face in the first side?
> 
> Ron



LoL! I haven't even saw that till you mentioned!  
It's a scrapmascus, so it appeared by chance alone


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 27, 2017)

I personally like the pensive skull and the repro of "the Scream" along the bottom edge of the second side.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 27, 2017)

I like it, especially the Santa


----------



## hellize (Nov 28, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> I personally like the pensive skull and the repro of "the Scream" along the bottom edge of the second side.



I haven;t seen those either before! Damn


----------



## hellize (Nov 28, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> I like it, especially the Santa



Thanks!


----------

